# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Thời điểm tốt nhất để thực hiện chiến dịch email marketing

## lamseolamsao

*Thời điểm tốt nhất để thực hiện chiến dịch email marketing và một số phương pháp triển khai hiệu quả*

Email marketing là một phương thức hiệu quả để thúc đẩy kinh doanh tuy nhiên nó đòi hỏi bạn phải đầu tư thời gian và công sức để triển khai một cách có chiến lược.
Theo nghiên cứu, 83% người làm marketing đều xem email là kênh quảng bá thương hiệu hàng đầu cho doanh nghiệp của họ. Email marketing có thể là phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất để tìm kiếm khách hàng mới đồng thời kết nối với khách hàng hiện tại. Nó được xem như là một chiến thuật tiếp thị và đòi hỏi bạn phải hiểu cách tối ưu hóa chiến dịch email để tạo nên sự khác biệt, qua đó thu hút sự chú ý của người đọc.
Dưới đây là một số thủ thuật quan trọng cần ghi nhớ khi xây dựng chiến dịch email marketing.
>Xem thêm: học ccna
Ngày để truyền thông điệp
Chọn ngày để gửi email phụ thuộc vào đặc thù sản phẩm, dịch vụ,đối tượng khách hàng và nội dung thông điệp mà bạn muốn truyền đạt, tuy nhiên có một vài phương pháp phổ biến mà các nhà tiếp thị có thể áp dụng để tăng tính hiệu quả trong chiến dịch email marketing của mình. Dựa trên dữ liệu khảo sát thực tế từ hàng tỉ chiến dịch email marketing cho thấy ngày thứ năm là ngày mà email có khả năng được mở đọc nhiều nhất, tiếp theo đó là ngày thứ ba. Ngoại lệ với những email mang thông điệp giải trí hoặc sở thích thì thời điểm gửi thích hợp là cuối tuần.
Cẩn trọng khi chọn khung giờ để gửi email
Tùy thuộc vào nội dụng của thông điệp muốn quảng bá để chọn ra thời điểm thích hợp để gửi. Theo khuyến nghị của MailChimp thì:
Ngành công nghiệp giải trí thì nên chọn cuối tuần, khả năng phản hồi sẽ cao hơn, một số ngành nghề thuộc lĩnh vực bán lẻ hoặc vui chơi cũng thế.
Lĩnh vực giải trí nên chọn thời điểm gửi là từ 6g tới 8 giờ sáng, từ 8g sáng tới 9g phù hợp với lĩnh vực bán lẻ. Theo thống kê của MailChimp thì đối với lĩnh vực B2C (Business to customer) nên gửi email trước khi ngày làm việc bắt đầu.

Cơ quan chính phủ hoặc tổ chức phi lợi nhuận nên gửi email vào ngày thường từ 8 đến 11 giờ sáng.
Dành nhiều thời gian cho tiêu đề
Tiêu đề trong email là câu mà người nhận sẽ quyết định đọc email hay là xóa luôn. Vì thế các chuyên gia khuyên tiêu đề nên bắt đầu bằng động từ như: hãy lưu lại , hãy tìm hiểu thêm, hãy bắt lấy cơ hội, hãy xem. Khi bạn bỏ bớt danh từ và đại từ  thì dòng tiêu đề sẽ ngắn gọn nhưng gây được ảnh hưởng mạnh. Hãy cho người đọc biết chính xác email của bạn mang đến lợi ích gì khi họ mở ra đọc.
Phân nhóm khách hàng
Đề cao tính cá nhân là chìa khóa cho một chiến dịch marketing hiệu quả. Có thể bắt đầu câu chuyện bằng việc chào hỏi một ai đó bằng tên của họ. Nhưng việc này cũng đòi hỏi bạn phải nắm rõ nhu cầu của khách hàng để cung cấp các thông tin phù hợp. Chúng ta có thể làm được việc này bằng cách xem lại lịch sử tìm kiếm của họ trên website, dưa vào các phản hồi hoặc những lần mua hàng gần nhất của họ. Viết email cho khách hàng ở mục cc cũng phải quan tâm tới những vấn đề kể trên, chú trọng sử dụng ngôi thứ hai (chỉ dành cho bạn hoặc chỉ dành cho các bạn) để khẳng định khách hàng là trên hết và là trung tâm trong suôt chiến dịch.

Hãy đầu tư vào chiến lược phân loại và quản lí danh sách email có chất lượng, đây là việc đáng để làm. Theo một nghiên cứu thì phần lớn người được khảo sát thừa nhận những chiến dịch email marketing được định hướng và phân loại rõ ràng chiếm tới 60% khả năng thành công của chiến dịch.
Kiểm tra email trước khi gửi

Theo Litmus.com, hơn một nửa số lượng email trong năm 2015 được đọc trên thiết bị di động, vì thế phải đảm bảo rằng email của bạn có thể mở và đọc được rõ ràng như trên màn hình máy tính, Trước khi nhấn nút Gửi hãy kiểm tra các tính năng và định dạng email của bạn trên nhiều ứng dụng khác nhau để chắc rằng họ nhận được đầy đủ và chính xác thông điệp bạn muốn truyền tải. Ngoài Outlook ra thì Apple iPhone, Gmail, Apple iPad, Android and Apple Mail cũng được dùng nhiều trong năm 2015.

Kết luận, email marketing là một phương thức hiệu quả để thúc đẩy doanh thu tuy nhiên nó đòi hỏi bạn phải tốn thời gian và công sức triển khai một cách có chiến lược, gửi đến đúng người có nhu cầu với thông điệp chính xác nhất vào đúng thời điểm nhất. Hãy kết hợp những lời khuyên bên trên để cải thiện hiệu quả chiến dịch email marketing sắp tới của bạn. Và chỉ số ROI (Return On Investment – tỷ lệ lợi nhuận thu được so với chi phí đầu tư) là cơ sở để bạn thẩm định chiến dịch email marketing của mình thành công hay thất bại.

Học viện mạng Cisco Fetelacad là trung tâm chuyên đào tạo kiến thức, kỹ năng về lĩnh vực mạng cũng như các chứng chỉ quản trị mạng Cisco: http://fetelacad.net
Nguồn: Văn phòng trung tâm Điện Tử – Máy Tính (ĐH Khoa Học Tự Nhiên  TP Hồ Chí Minh)
Cơ sở 1: 227 Nguyễn Văn Cừ , Quận 5
Cơ sở 2: 145 Pasteur, Quận 3
Hotline: (08) 38.321.998-(08) 38.241.044
Email: fetelacad@fetel.hcmus.edu.vn

----------

